# Does anyone know where to get new RCA input jacks ?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I got a jbl and it needs new ones....I would actually like Tiffany style jacks if I am going to install new but heh thats a wish not mandatory

need to find a source in case I do this myself.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

these i might buy but I got to get the amp open to look and see whats what first

Dayton RCA-CHRB Chassis Mount RCA Jack Pair | Parts-Express.com


----------



## DasBot (Jun 1, 2008)

Post a pic of what it looks like now


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

DasBot said:


> Post a pic of what it looks like now



I will have to do that soon. havnt had chance to open it up to where the inputs can be seen


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

anyone else?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Search ebay, there are thousands of female jacks. Just make sure you measure yours with a caliper for cross reference. 

IIRC, JBL uses PCB mounted jacks? I assume you want to convert that to the chassis mounted variety? Great idea!


----------

